

The world’s first social book breaks down barriers between online and print - biggfoot
http://karmamedia.eu/2012/04/

======
biggfoot
Quoting: 1\. "Readers of the 400-something page cyberpunk-inspired rant about
technology and its interfaces in our everyday lives will find QR-codes placed
on every single page of the book. Quite fitting to the book’s main theme, the
digital solution of Karmamedia enables readers to interact with the printed
material through these codes, via their smartphones."

2\. "Called social book, as it also allows users to scan the codes and leave
comments linked to the individual pages. Comments can be added, just as
someone would comment on a friend’s Facebook status or blog entry."

